# Wind Blows Over Building Under Construction



## Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

In case some of you had not seen this already, the first link below is a video of a residential building under construction that blew. The second is a follow up story.

http://www.wral.com/news/video/13291429/

http://www.wral.com/builder-starting-over-on-storm-damaged-condos-in-brier-creek/13295582/


----------

